# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Elvana Gjata

## KILI

C.dini rreth kesaj kengetareje? kenget,pamja,dhe jeta sentimentale?

----------


## shigjeta

Emri i Elvana Gjatës nuk është i rastësishëm në botën e muzikës dhe as thjesht për të plotësuar ndonjë nga kapriçiot e moshës. Rruga e saj artistike ka filluar që fëmijë, me debutimet e saj të para në pallatin e pionierëve. Që në pjesëmarrjen e saj të parë, në Festivalin e Zërave të Rinj, vlerësohet me çmimin e tretë, me këngën 'Të këndojmë së bashku'. Ky çmim e inkurajon edhe më tej në rrugën e saj të saponisur. Merr pjesë në spektaklin 'Kërkohet një yll', dhe në interpretimin e këngëve të Laura Pauzinit del në finale, nën shkëlqimin e një ylli të fshehur tek këngëtarja e re. E shtyrë nga i ati merr pjesë në edicionin e parë të show-t televiziv, 'Ethet e së premtes mbrëma'. Elvana, me një paraqitje të admirueshme skenike, por edhe me zërin e saj të ëmbël dhe melodioz do të fitojë simpatinë jo vetëm të stafit realizues, por edhe të publikut, i cili e ka votuar dhe e ka duartrotikur ngrohtësisht. Fati e ndjek nga mbrapa dhe ajo do të jetë një nga dhjetë finalistët e një prej spektakleve më të ndjekur në Shqipëri, ku evidentohet talenti i këngëtarëve të rinj. 'Ethet e së premtes mbrëma', më hapi dyert e suksesit, në rrugën e profesionalizmit muzikor', thotë Elvana, kur kujton momentet emocionuese nga ky spektakël , i cili ndezi dritën jeshile në rrugën e saj muzikore. Pas këtij spektakli, emri i Elvana Gjatës, nuk do të jetë më i panjohur, por do të fillojë bashkëpunimet me emra të njohur të muzikës shqiptare. Menjëherë pas 'Etheve', merr pjesë në një duet me solistin e grupit 'The Dreams' në 'Maratonën e këngës popullore' dhe arrijnë të dalin edhe në finale, ku Elvana dallohet edhe në interpretimin e këngëve popullore. Në vitin 2003, merr pjesë përkrah emrave të njohur të muzikës shqiptare, në festivalin e RTVSH, me këngën 'Pranë teje', me një tekst të shkruar nga ajo vete, ku shumë shpejt do të realizojë ëndrrën e saj më të madhe. Së fundi, tek 'Kënga Magjike' e zhvilluar në Kosovë, paraqitet në një bashkëpunim me Flori Mumajesin dhe Andy DJ. Kënga e saj 'Vetëm Zoti e di', ka pushtuar majat e hit-paredeve në Kosovë, por, edhe në Shqipëri është një nga këngët më të dëgjuara në valët e radios 'Energy'. Një nga qëllimet e saj në këtë koncert ishte që kënga të kishte sukses në tregun muzikor dhe tani ndjehet e plotësuar dhe me fansa të shumtë. Është vetëm 18 vjeç dhe ka filluar përgatitjet për albumin e saj të parë, që pritet të dalë në tregun muzikor në korrik të këtij viti. Këngët e albumit janë të rrymave të ndryshme, por mbizotëron rryma R&B, një nga rrymat më të preferuara nga të rinjtë për momentin. Deri tani janë rregjistruar 11 këngë, të cilat janë punuar me mjeshtëri nga Flori Mumajesi, producenti artistik i albumit. Kurse këngët të gjitha janë të regjistruara në studiot e radios Energy, dhe Andy Dj, i cili e ka mbështetur edhe financiarisht. Albumi do të shoqërohet edhe me një videoklip, që do të filmohet jashtë vendit dhe që do të jetë edhe supriza e publikimit të albumit. Krahas përgatitjeve për albumin e saj të parë, ajo po përgatitet edhe për fillimin e studimeve të larta në Akademinë e Arteve, dega regjisurë. Nuk do ta tradhëtojë këngën, por në këtë degë ajo mendon të kompletohet artistikisht, që në të ardhmen përveç se një regjizore e mirë, shpreson të bëhet një show-girl e famshme. Dy motra këngëtare Ka qenë Migena, motra e madhe e Elvanës, ajo që e ka zbuluar si këngëtare.Ajo e ka shtyrë gjithmonë për pjesëmarrjet në konkurse dhe spektakle të ndryshme televizive. Migena është studente në vitin e fundit për kanto dhe për Elvanën, ajo ka qenë gjithmonë 'udhëheqësja e saj artistike'. Dy vajzat e familjes Gjata, vajzat e nënkolonelit Fatmir Gjatës, në rrugën që ato kanë nisur, kanë gjetur gjithmonë mbështetjen e veçantë të babait të tyre, që padyshhim një pjesë e suksesit të tyre i dedikohet atij. 

_Revista Mbrojtja_


Duket se Elvana Gjata nuk ka nder mend te kenaqet vetem me koncertet dhe suksesin e shpejte ne muzike. Pas nje turi mbreselenes ne Zvicer dhe vende te tjera te Evropes, kengetarja seksi ka goditur serish. Me nje kenge te re, kete here te realizuar me grupin kosovar Tingulli tre, ajo i eshte rikthyer me ne forme se kurre ekraneve muzikore. Nje zgjedhje e zgjuar qe i ka garantuar serish fame. Dhe po te kihet parasysh fakti se nje duet i ri me Getoarin eshte nje formule e garantuar per sukses, mund te thuhet qe Elvana eshte nje vajze jo vetem me fat, por edhe qe di te zgjedhe bashkepunetoret e saj.

_Klan_

----------


## RaPSouL

Elvana Gjata Nje Nder Kengetaret Me TE Bukura Ne Estraden E Muzikes Shqipe Vertet Eshte Yll Shqiptar  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ermelita

Elvana eshte pa dyshim nje yll me ze hyjnor,paraqitjet e se ciles i magjepsin te gjithe.
I dhashte zoti shendet e fat ne rrugen qe ka zgjedhur !

----------


## Davius

*Elvana ndahet nga Getoari*

Thuhet se lidhja e tyre rezultoi shumë më e shkurtër nga sa qe menduar. Ndonëse për Getoarin, ky fakt nuk përbën risi. Elvana Gjata dhe Geti i Tingulli 3 i kanë dhënë fund marrëdhënies së tyre. Është ky thashethemi më i fundit, që ka nisur të qarkullojë në rrethet muzikore për këtë çift të krijuar vetëm disa muaj më parë. Ende nuk dihen motivet e ndarjes, por duke kujtuar natyrën e paqëndrueshme të Getoarit dhe lidhjet e tij të shumëpërfolura me disa këngëtare duhet ta pranojmë, që ky fakt nuk na çudit, e madje mund të themi që pritej. Por nuk mund të thuhet e njëjta gjë për ish-lolitën e ngrohtë të këngës sonë. Sepse, pavarësisht suksesit në fushën muzikore për jetën e saj private Elvana Gjata kishte qenë pëherë e kujdesshme. Nuk kishte zbuluar asnjë fjalë për veten e saj. Gjithmonë ka dashur të flasë për muzikën, studimet e saj në degën e regjisurës, familjen, por kurrë për jetën private apo dashurinë. Dhe pavarësisht se edhe për lidhjen me Getoarin ajo nuk foli kurrë, gjithsesi nuk ngurroi, që në disa festa publike të shfaqej në krah të tij. Gjë, që për një çast na bëri të mendonim se gjërat mes tyre po shkonin për mrekulli. E madje, thuhet se në atë periudhë bukuroshja nga Tirana filloi të kalonte më shumë kohë në Prishtinë. 

Mësojmë se lidhja e Elvana Gjatës me Getoarin ka nisur pikërisht atëherë kur ajo, në bashkëpunim me grupin Tingulli 3 nxorën këngën Me ty. Një këngë, që na shfaqi një imazh të ri të Elvanës, ndryshe nga sa ishim mësuar ta shihnim zakonisht. E bukur, rrëzëllitëse, por edhe seksi njëkohësisht. Imazhi prej një vajze të ndrojtur dhe deri diku larg ekstravagantes, në atë udhëtim drejt Kosovës, u zëvendësua me pamjen e një zonjushe joshëse, që përveç zërit tepër të veçantë diti të nxjerrë në pah edhe hiret femërore, dhuratë e natyrës. E pas kësaj kënge, ndoshta falë qëndrimeve të gjata në Kosovë, Elvana do të nxirrte një tjetër këngë, e prezantuar me një klip të animuar dhe ku dilnin në pah, disa elementë të dialektit kosovar. Por pavarësisht të gjitha këtyre, me sa duket Getoari është kthyer sërish në karakterin e tij të paqëndrueshëm, ndaj edhe kjo lidhje ka marrë fund.

----------


## rrezarta

une nuk e besoj kete thashethem,ata dy  vazhdojne te jene bashke ,si nje qift i perkryer!

----------


## Vanilla_Angel

Kengetari i mirenjohur kosovar Getoar Selimi, ka pergatitur surprizen e rradhes per publikun shqipetar. Ai nuk ka hezituar ti ofroje Elvana Gjates per te dyten here nje bashkepunim te suksesshem, me kengen e krijuar prej tij te titulluar "Mames". Nga burime te besuara prane Getoar Selimit mesojme se kjo kenge eshte nje re-mix i kenges me titullin 'BAbes" se kenduar prej grupit 'Tingulli 3" ne albumin e tyre te fundit. Kenga "MAmes" eshte nje risi ne muziken shqipetare dhe mesohet se performanca e Elvana Gjates eshte mbreselenese. Ajo shfaqet plot energji dhe me nje vokal ne ngritje. Me sa duket leksionet e Getoarit kane mundesuar kete transformim, kete sukses te radhes.

----------


## lidadalida

hi te gjitheve , me pelqen shume.

----------


## Nolird

Elvana Gjata eshte njera nder kengtaret me te bukur ne trojet Shqiptare

----------


## @rdi@n@

Elvana eshte shum e mir,e sa i perket lidhjes me Getin
pfffffffffffffffffffffffffff me mir te perfundoj
po ku e gjeti bash kete kjo Elvana

----------


## Blero_fan

Elvan Gjata Kengetarja Ime E Treferuar. Elvana Kengetarja Me Sexy Ne Trojat Shqiptare. Je Yll Fare. Vazhdo Keshtu.   Bravo

----------


## RaPSouL

Kenga Me E Re E Elvana Gjates Eshte E Titulluar "MAMES" 

Ja Refreni I Kenges

Si Ky Tekst Ske Ni 
Si Ky Bit Ske Ni
Se Ky Sen Ske Ni
Se Ky Osht Suksesi Jem

----------


## Bejbi

yv bote eshte Elvana  :buzeqeshje: 

pershendetje

----------


## RaPSouL

> Kenga Me E Re E Elvana Gjates Eshte E Titulluar "MAMES" 
> 
> Ja Refreni I Kenges
> 
> Si Ky Tekst Ske Ni 
> Si Ky Bit Ske Ni
> Se Ky Sen Ske Ni
> Se Ky Osht Suksesi Jem


*Si ky text ske ni
si ky BEAT ske ni 
..............
flm*

----------


## Amor

Duhet te pohoj qe Te dy eshte nje prej kengeve me te mira te vitit te shkuar.Elvana eshte Hot dhe ka nje prej zerave me te mire ne muziken shqiptare sot,por me Mames dikush ti telefonoj emergjences,sepse kemi nje problem! Dhe pse disa vjet ne tregun muzikor shqiptar dhe nje sukses te konsiderueshem,kengetarja duket se ende nuk e ka gjetur identitetin e saj. Fillimisht u shfaq si kengetare e muzikes dance,pop,folk e tani RnB-hip-hop. Ne Mames ajo vesh dhe nje kapele G-Unit qe nuk eshte thjesht emri i nje grupi,por dhe emri i nje prej seksioneve te nje burgu lol. Nuk ben keq te lexosh ndonjehere a po e din? E vut re? Thashe a po e din? E nderrova dhe une aksentin si Elvana hahahhahaa.Qy breeee! U be dhe kjo si Madonna. Kenga eshte thjeshte ok,ritmi cool,videoja duket si nje prej atyre spoteve te Pepsit apo American Idol (tek refreni)nuk di nese eshte mire apo keq,por thjesht po tregoj. Ne kenge ajo kendon /si ky beat ski ni/si ky flow ski ni/ tani me tthone te drejten or taj, ene na shikona MTV naj here.Eh? Se ket beat pasha vallaja e kam niju te Bejoncja e Destinis
Ne fakt,pyes se po te heqesh lukun alla JLo,kendimin si Beyonce dhe ritmin si Destinys Child, ku mbetet Elvana?
Dua te them; Albumi i saj, eshte nje prej albumeve me te shumpritur te vitit dhe kjo kenge shpresoj te mos jete pjese e tij. Ajo meriton dhe mund te jap me shume se kaq.Ndonjehere me pak eshte me shume dhe nuk ben keq te jesh vetvetja. Seriozisht,jam shume kurioz te shikoj sesi do jete albumi i saj.
Ps. Geti dhe Elvana thone qe jane thjesht miq,por targat e makinave i kane Mames,Babes.Kenga ka per autor Getin dhe titulli eshte Mames.Mama e baba nuk jane miq or ti! A ta bojne Mecis.

Albaniac.com

----------


## no name

*Elvana dhe gjithe bemat e saj*

E Shtune, 23 Qershor 2007


Nese synon te beje dicka, ajo di te gjeje rrugen dhe menyren e duhur. Ka qelluar gjithnje ne shenje. Si? Ka edhe ajo ca sekrete te sajat. Disa prej te cilave na e rrefen sot ne kete interviste. 

Kur trokiti per te paren here ne deren e NRG, Elvana Gjata dinte vetem qe kishte bere zgjedhjen e duhur. Ishte e bindur qe kjo ishte menyra e vetme per te pushtuar tregun, me kenge hit e me klipe te nxehta. Ajo e dinte se po behej pjese e skuadres me te preferuar te tregut muzikor. Sepse grupi i NRG eshte i specializuar ne recetat pikante te karaktereve te vecante. Por me tej se kaq Elvana nuk mund te parashikonte dot. 

Atehere ajo smund ta merrte dot me mend se do te vinte shume shpejt dita kur bota do te rrotullohej rreth saj. Kur do te kapercente sa hap e mbyll syte edhe kufijte e do te behej e njohur edhe ne Kosove, se do te behej e preferuara edhe e Getoarit. Do te pushtonte televizionet me nje nga klipet me te nxehta dhe Dhe albumi i saj do te shkaktonte aq zhurme sa cpo behet keto dite ne Tirane. Pergatitjet kane kohe qe kane filluar. Rruget jane pushtuar nga posterat dhe ne Pub Venue gjithcka eshte gati per sot ne mbremje, vetem per Elvana Gjaten. Nje promovim qe te krijon idene e nje ngjarjeje te madhe. Nje buje qe ka ne qender nje vajze te embel ende te vogel, por qe ka guxuar ne RnB, ka guxuar edhe ne dialekt kosovar. Madje ka guxuar edhe te thyeje cdo rregull, sepse tekstet e kengeve te saj i drejtohen asaj dhe vetem asaj. 

Nje grup i tere njerezish po punojne qe albumi i pare i Elvanes me titullin Mames te beje boom. Dhe meqe ata qe po punojne quhen Flori, Andi Dj dhe Getoari, mbremja e sotme ne Pub Venue nuk mund te jete tjeter vecse nje eveniment.

Si lindi ideja per te realizuar albumin tend te pare me nje titull paska te cuditshem?

Une mund te kisha zgjedhur edhe nje titull te tipit Te dua, Me mungon, e te tjera si keto. Por me pelqeu ky titull i vecante, qe eshte dhe versioni femeror i kenges Babes kenduar nga Getoari. Duke degjuar kengen e albumit te tij me po te njejtin titull, na lindi ideja per te ruajtur 50 per qind te tekstit dhe per te krijuar nje version te ri, qe do te titullohej Mames.

Ka lidhje gje me nenen kjo kenge?

Mund te duket keshtu nga emri, por ne fakt nuk ka te beje me kete. Titulli Babes ka ardhur nga fakti se Getoarit ne Kosove i therrasin babe, sepse eshte i pari qe ka kultivuar rrymen RnB.

Do te thote se ti je mama ne Shqiperi?

Mund te themi keshtu. Sepse ky album eshte nje risi. Edhe ne kenge kam dashur te shpreh pikerisht kete.

Ne klipin e pare kenga flet per ty dhe ne te dytin je ti qe flet po per veten 

Kjo ka lidhje me natyren e muzikes. Nuk ka te beje fare me natyren time.

Ke pasur frike se mos te keqkuptonin?

Ne fillim po, pastaj mendova se ia vlente te riprovoja. Kjo eshte nje muzike qe te lejon te provosh dicka ndryshe dhe une mendoj se ia kam arritur.

Ku eshte realizuar klipi i kenges Mames?

Ne Kosove, me te njejtet bashkepunetore si edhe ne klipin e kaluar.

Kush eshte kujdesur per imazhin tend?

Per sa u perket veshjeve, kam zgjedhur nje stil sportive-ushtarak sipas shijes sime dhe markave me te mira ne dyqanin TAXI MAPO. Kurse floket dhe grimi jane realizuar nga dy profesioniste ne Kosove.

Stili yt i te veshurit eshte i njejti qe kemi pare ne te dy klipet?

Pak a shume. Me pelqen ai lloj stili. Nuk pershtatem dot me veshjet klasike dhe takat. 

Me ke ke bashkepunuar per realizimin e albumit?

Rreth nentedhjete per qind te kengeve jane te Flor Mumajesit, por ka edhe te Getoarit. Kemi rreth nje vit e gjysme qe po punojme me Florin per krijimin dhe me pas seleksionimin e 11 kengeve te albumit.

Pse ky bashkepunim kaq i gjate me Florin?

Sepse eshte i vetmi qe me pershtatet, cdo kenge e tij me ben menjehere per vete. Per mua, Flori eshte nje nga artistet me te mire.

Fakti qe je duke bashkepunuar me me te kerkuarit e tregut te sotem muzikor, Florin dhe Getoarin, te ben te mendosh se mund te kesh shkaktuar pak xhelozi tek koleget e tua?

Jo, aspak. Mendoj se nuk ka vend per te tilla ndjesi. Kush te doje eshte e lire te bashkepunoje me ta. Eshte dicka qe nuk me perket mua. Une ndoshta ne nje te ardhme do te kem te tjera bashkepunime me Getoaritn, kurse me Florin do te punoj gjithmone. Sepse pa te, shume gjera do te ishin ndryshe. 

Te ka kushtezuar pergatitja e albumit nga aktivitetet e tjera?

Me ka lodhur vertet shume. Me eshte dashur te alternoj mire kohen qe me duhet tia kushtoja punes me albumin dhe kohes qe me duhet sidomos per shkollen.

Pse ke zgjedhur regjisuren?

Sepse jam e prirur per rrugen e artit. Sepse gjithmone me ka pelqyer teatri. 

Ke fike se me vone mund te braktisesh muziken per regjine?

Jo. Kjo ska per te ndodhur. Do perpiqem ti nderthur te dyja. Muzika eshte shume e rendesishme per mua.

Po nje album sa i rendesishem eshte per nje kengetar?

Eshte thelbesor. Sepse ai qe e pelqen muziken tende kerkon te kete edhe mundesine per te te degjuar.

Pervec suksesit, kjo eshte edhe menyra me e mire per te fituar pavaresi ekonomike?

Patjeter,

Si te ben te ndihesh fakti qe moshataret e tua nuk e kane kete mundesi?

Une nuk kam ambicie te theksuar per para. Por fakti qe kam te ardhurat e mia, qe i fitoj vete, sigurisht qe me fal kenaqesi. Por ajo qe me ben te ndihem me mire eshte qe kam mundesi te ndihmoj familjen time.

Meqe jemi tek familja. Shume nga kengetaret e reja kane preferuar qe te kene si menaxhere nje pjesetare te familjes, mamin ose motren ne disa raste. Kjo ndodh edhe me ty?

Jam shume e lumtur qe nuk e kam ndjekur kete mode. Menaxheri im eshte Flori.

Jane te pranishem prinderit e tu neper te gjitha skenat ku ti kendon?

Jo. Kjo ndodh shume rralle. Nder te gjitha ato koncerte ne Kosove, babi im ka ardhur vetem njehere. Nuk jane nga ata qe te ndodhen neper te gjitha skenat e mundshme ku une kendoj.

Cilat jane mikeshat me te ngushta, me te cilat te lidh muzika?

Julka, Jonida Maliqi dhe Soni. Ka edhe shume te tjera, me te cilat kam marredhenie shume te mira.

Cfare te pelqen te besh ne kohen kur nuk je e impenjuar me aktivitetet e muzikes?

Te gatuaj. Te shtunen dhe te dielen ne shtepi merrem une me gatimin, sidomos me embelsirat.

Ndihesh e sulmuar nga thashethemet e gazetave?

Ka nje mase te caktuar per thashethemet. Shumica e gazetareve i sajojne dhe prej tyre kam ngelur shpesh shume e zhgenjyer.

Cili ka qene thashethemi i fundit?

Qe jam lidhur me Getoarin dhe qe jam e fejuar.

Ka ndopak te vertete ne keto thashetheme? Thone ku ka ze nuk eshte pa gje

Nuk ka asgje te vertete ne keto thashetheme. Mua nuk me pelqen te flas per jeten private. Edhe nese do te kem nje lidhje, kjo nuk do te behet kurre publike.

Edhe pse tashme je shume e njohur nga te gjithe, nuk te pelqen te jesh e lakuar?

Jo per gjera te trilluara.

Po fakti qe ne klasen tende ke hyre si nje personazh ekrani, te ka perkedhelur ne seder?

Eshte nje shkolle arti, me pedagoge te njohur te skenes dhe ekranit. Te jesh i njohur aty, kjo eshte gjeja me normale, qe nuk cudit askend. Shoket dhe shoqet e klases sime nuk rrine me mua sepse jam kengetare. Une aty jam Elvana dhe kaq. 

Planet e veres?

Me NRG Summer Tour, me koncerte neper te gjitha qytetet bregdetare te Shqiperise. Keshtu do te kem mundesi te promovoj edhe albumin tim.

Kjo nenkupton edhe pushimet?

Nese do kem kohe, keto dite do te jene edhe pushimet e mia. Por ne plan te pare ngelet albumi.

E arrin gjithmone ate qe do?

Perpiqem, por nuk mund te them se jam e ashper ne ambicien time.

----------


## RaPSouL

Per mua eshte Kengetare e mire i deshiroj suksese te me tutjeshme se ka moshen akoma te re

----------


## selina_21

Shume kengetare e mire & e Bukur...

I uroj fat Ne Jet.


Suksese te metejshme cikes

----------


## RaPSouL

> *Elvana ndahet nga Getoari*
> 
> Thuhet se lidhja e tyre rezultoi shumë më e shkurtër nga sa qe menduar. Ndonëse për Getoarin, ky fakt nuk përbën risi. Elvana Gjata dhe Geti i Tingulli 3 i kanë dhënë fund marrëdhënies së tyre. Është ky thashethemi më i fundit, që ka nisur të qarkullojë në rrethet muzikore për këtë çift të krijuar vetëm disa muaj më parë. Ende nuk dihen motivet e ndarjes, por duke kujtuar natyrën e paqëndrueshme të Getoarit dhe lidhjet e tij të shumëpërfolura me disa këngëtare duhet ta pranojmë, që ky fakt nuk na çudit, e madje mund të themi që pritej. Por nuk mund të thuhet e njëjta gjë për ish-lolitën e ngrohtë të këngës sonë. Sepse, pavarësisht suksesit në fushën muzikore për jetën e saj private Elvana Gjata kishte qenë pëherë e kujdesshme. Nuk kishte zbuluar asnjë fjalë për veten e saj. Gjithmonë ka dashur të flasë për muzikën, studimet e saj në degën e regjisurës, familjen, por kurrë për jetën private apo dashurinë. Dhe pavarësisht se edhe për lidhjen me Getoarin ajo nuk foli kurrë, gjithsesi nuk ngurroi, që në disa festa publike të shfaqej në krah të tij. Gjë, që për një çast na bëri të mendonim se gjërat mes tyre po shkonin për mrekulli. E madje, thuhet se në atë periudhë bukuroshja nga Tirana filloi të kalonte më shumë kohë në Prishtinë. 
> 
> Mësojmë se lidhja e Elvana Gjatës me Getoarin ka nisur pikërisht atëherë kur ajo, në bashkëpunim me grupin Tingulli 3 nxorën këngën Me ty. Një këngë, që na shfaqi një imazh të ri të Elvanës, ndryshe nga sa ishim mësuar ta shihnim zakonisht. E bukur, rrëzëllitëse, por edhe seksi njëkohësisht. Imazhi prej një vajze të ndrojtur dhe deri diku larg ekstravagantes, në atë udhëtim drejt Kosovës, u zëvendësua me pamjen e një zonjushe joshëse, që përveç zërit tepër të veçantë diti të nxjerrë në pah edhe hiret femërore, dhuratë e natyrës. E pas kësaj kënge, ndoshta falë qëndrimeve të gjata në Kosovë, Elvana do të nxirrte një tjetër këngë, e prezantuar me një klip të animuar dhe ku dilnin në pah, disa elementë të dialektit kosovar. Por pavarësisht të gjitha këtyre, me sa duket Getoari është kthyer sërish në karakterin e tij të paqëndrueshëm, ndaj edhe kjo lidhje ka marrë fund.


Kto jane peralla , nuk jane ndar , shif videon me te re te elvanes dhe do shohesh qe me getin e ka bere dhe aty jan bashk dhe si te dashuruar shife...> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=updmja7-3WU

----------


## Davius

*Elvana Gjata si Jenifer Lopez*

_Sapo ka përgatitur albumin e saj të parë, nga i cili ka prezantuar vetëm një këngë dhe duket se Elvana Gjata ka qëlluar në shenjë._

Ka gjetur këngën e duhur në zërin e saj të spikatur, autorët e duhur, por edhe klipin e duhur, që edhe këtë radhë të tërheqë jo pak vëmendjen e publikut, që nga një dalje në tjetrën është duke njohur dalëngadalë transformimin artistik të Elvanës. Sot në mbrëmje, në ambientet e Venue club ajo do të promovojë albumin e parë të titulluar Mamës. Eshtë ky në fakt titulli i njërës prej këngëve të albumit me tekst dhe muzikë të Getoarit, këngëtarit të njohur të grupit Tingulli 3, me të cilët Elvana ka pasur edhe një bashkëpunim të mëparshëm. Kënga e cila i përket rrymës R&B është e shoqëruar edhe me një videoklip shumë interesant dhe ka vetëm pak ditë, që është shfaqur në ekranin muzikor Supersonic, që ka marrë përsipër edhe shitjen e albumit. Eshtë një prej të paktëve videoklipe, që iu afrohet niveleve perëndimore dhe ku në krah të Elvanës shfaqen edhe Geti e Florian Mumajesi, që janë gjithashtu bashkëpunëtorët kryesorë që kanë krijuar këngët e saj. Gjithashtu nuk mund të mos përmendim këtu edhe pamjen e Elvanës, që sërish befason. Ndoshta në klip gjejmë edhe disa elementë që na risjellin imazhin e Jenifer Lopez në këngët Wating for tonight dhe Jennie from the block ndonëse këngëtarja pohon që në asgjë nuk ka patur parasysh imazhin e Lopez.  Por në fakt kënga Mamës, natyrisht me tekst në dialektin kosovar, nuk ka asnjë lidhje me nënën. Elvana duke qeshur na tregon se ajo është varianti femëror i këngës së Getit Babës. Por edhe ky titull nuk ka lidhje me babain, por me studion muzikore Baba records të Getoarit. Brenda tekstit nuk ka ndonjë mesazh, tregon Elvana duke shtuar, se vlerat e këngës janë më shumë te muzika sesa te teksti i saj. Ajo tregon se kjo këngë ka lindur krejt rastësisht, ndërsa Geti e ka dëgjuar Elvanën të këndojë nën zë, vargje nga kënga e tij Babës. Dhe kaq ka mjaftuar, që ai të shkruajë për Elvanën një këngë, nga e cila meritoi titullin edhe albumi. Për më tepër, duke ditur, që Elvana Gjata është e pëlqyer edhe në Kosovë, kjo është një mundësi më shumë për të prekur tregun kosovar. Albumi përmban 11 këngë, që kryesisht janë balada ose të rrymës R&B, më e preferuara për Elvana Gjatën.   ]

_GAZETA PANORAMA_

----------

